# ADVISE ON WHICH ARE THE BEST 5th WHEELER CARAVANS AVAILABLE?



## Samob (Jan 17, 2012)

WE ARE NOT EXACTLY BRAND-NEW AT THIS CARAVANNING BUSINESS BUT WE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT 5TH WHEELERS!  WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE OFFER SOME ADVISE AS TO WHICH MANUFACTURING COMPANIES ARE THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS?  WE INTEND TO HAVE 2-3 ROLL-OUTS ON THE VAN WE BUY.  WE ARE COMMITTED TO BUYING A LARGE ENOUGH DIESEL PICKUP TO TOW ABOUT 12,000 LBS.  ANY WINDOM SHARED IS MUCH APPRECIATED.  Samob


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2012)

There are many manufacturers to choose from making great products. Two things would help us give a better opinion...first, you need to pick a floorplan that fits your camping style and needs, and also pick a budget on what you want to spend. Are you wanting to buy used or new? You could start looking at...

Heartland

Jayco

Crossroads

Artic Fox

Best Wishes in your quest!


----------

